# * Morphosis - Caltrans en Los Angeles



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

** Morphosis - Caltrans en Los Angeles. - Thom Mayne.
Uno de mis edificios favoritos en LA

*


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Que bonito se ve ese edificio, estando tán cerca y aún no lo conozco... uhmm, habra que ir a verlo personalmente


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bravazo el edificio. La otra vez pasé por ahí, simplemente caminar bajo esas estructuras metálicas es una experiencia bastante interesante. 

Me encantan las obras de Morphosis.

Ahhh...me contaba un amigo que hace poco hubo un debate público entre Gehry, Mayne y Pelli en el Pacific Design Center en West Hollywood. Fue entrada libre, así que al parecer los arquitectos rivales no se sintieron obligados a tratar de complacer a la audiencia, por lo cual fueron bastante severos, inclusive algo irónicos. Según mi amigo fue bastante entretenido y a la vez recontra interesante escuchar los puntos de vista de ambos.

La próxima vez de HECHO voy. 

PD: admiro las obras de ambas firmas, pero aveces me cuesta entender las obras de Gehry...aunque al final llego a comprenderlas.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ahh...Renzo, has escuchado del último proyecto de Gehry? El hotel para la Bodega Marqués de Riscal en La Rioja, España. Realmente alucinante!


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

Hola Renzo_7, tal vez tengas imagenes del nuevo Guggenheim en New York.


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

J Block said:


> Ahhh...me contaba un amigo que hace poco hubo un debate público entre Gehry, Mayne y Pelli en el Pacific Design Center en West Hollywood. Fue entrada libre, así que al parecer los arquitectos rivales no se sintieron obligados a tratar de complacer a la audiencia, por lo cual fueron bastante severos, inclusive algo irónicos. Según mi amigo fue bastante entretenido y a la vez recontra interesante escuchar los puntos de vista de ambos.



*recien me entere de eso hace un par de dias, al parecer el debate fue la semana pasada como parte de la celebracion del LA Design Week. Como me hubiera gustado estar ahi ..... para la proxima nos ponemos de acuerdo y vamos !!!*


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Renzo__7 said:


> *recien me entere de eso hace un par de dias, al parecer el debate fue la semana pasada como parte de la celebracion del LA Design Week. Como me hubiera gustado estar ahi ..... para la proxima nos ponemos de acuerdo y vamos !!!*


De hecho!!! Te tomo la palabra!


----------



## BHK27 (Mar 25, 2006)

Muy bonito, yo creo que vi un show en Discovery donde hablaban de la construccion de este edificio.


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

*


J Block said:



De hecho!!! Te tomo la palabra!

Click to expand...

sure !!!
ya se viene la convencion nacional del American Institute of Architects en junio y despues de tiempo viene a Los Angeles. Me voy a registrar en uno de los tours q van a hacer por la conferencia. A ver si te animas a ir y asi nos encontramos. Estos son algunos de los q estoy considerando : 

TP012a Frank Gehry Tour 

TP011j The Getty Center - NEW

TP014d Walt Disney Concert Hall Guided VIP Tour 

TP024b Architect Office Tours: West Hollywood

TP063a CalTrans Morphosis Tour - SOLD OUT

TP051 A New Face for Arts at UCLA


* aqui esta el link para los q esten interesados :

http://www.aiaconvention.com/live/61/events/61lax06a/Tours/CC55209////Professional%20Tours//*



.


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

toño said:


> Hola Renzo_7, tal vez tengas imagenes del nuevo Guggenheim en New York.






J Block said:


> Ahh...Renzo, has escuchado del último proyecto de Gehry? El hotel para la Bodega Marqués de Riscal en La Rioja, España. Realmente alucinante!



*trate de buscar fotos de ambos edificios pero no tuve mucha suerte, solo encontre fotos pequenas y de mala resolucion ..........
tienen uds algunas fotos mejores ?? *


.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

NO!! No llegué a encontrar un render...solo una foto bien chica y de pésima resolución...al parecer la misma que encontraste.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Renzo__7 said:


> *
> 
> sure !!!
> ya se viene la convencion nacional del American Institute of Architecture en junio y despues de tiempo viene a Los Angeles. Me voy a registrar en uno de los tours q van a hacer por la conferencia. A ver si te animas a ir y asi nos encontramos. Estos son algunos de los q estoy considerando :
> ...


El del Walt Disney Concert Hall me parece chevere...con amuerzo en Patina incluído. 

*TP013 Pasadena's Sustainable Transit-Oriented Communities *

Este me parece bastante interesante...he hecho el mismo recorrido solo. La Estación Del Mar frente al Hotel Green y todo ese complejo residencial me parece realmente fenomenal. El concepto de este complejo -comercial, residencial, transporte público- es bastante interesante y poco usado en Los Angeles.

*TP022 Downtown Santa Monica*

Otro que me interesaría, sobretodo por el tema: recuperación urbana.

Como te habrás dado cuenta Renzo, me fascinan todos los temas relacionados con urbanismo.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

J Block said:


> El del Walt Disney Concert Hall me parece chevere...con amuerzo en Patina incluído.
> 
> *TP013 Pasadena's Sustainable Transit-Oriented Communities *
> 
> ...


Uds simplemente me caen mal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! como los envidio..... creo que en lugar de irme en Julio a Lima me voy a los EEUU para ver estas obras maravillosas...

No,  no puedo retractarme, ya le prometi a cierta persona que nos ibamos a recorrer lima juntos..

Si no me equivoco hace poco vi un thread en el foro espanol sobre Tom Mayne, pedazo de arquitecto, este rebelde californiano tuvo bien merecido el premio Pritzker del 2005 sobre todo porque desde hace muchisisisismo tiempo un norteamericano no lo ganaba.

A su edad (61 creo) es uno de los maximos exponentes de la cultura moderna en arquitectura. Las fotos que has puesto del Caltrans 7 son excelentes, rebeldes, irreverentes, adelantadas y espontaneas.. creatividad y alegria juntas, mezcla de materiales de manera alocada y al final crean el ambiente preciso, maestro en todo el sentido de la palabra y al mismo tiempo modesto y con aires de lejania... Sin lugar a dudas Renzo 7 simplemente sublime.

Ojala tuvieras fotos del federal building de orange, donde se nota como eleva las salas de administración de justicia sobre un plataforma de vidrio.

Excelente thread


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jejeje...que puedo decir Vane...somos bastante afortunados de vivir en una ciudad tan chevere como Los Angeles...realmente el epicentro de la arquitectura mundial...de Los Angeles mandan arquitectos a Europa, Asia...estamos a un paso de algunos de los más reconocidos arquitectos como Gehry, Pelli y Mayne...podemos ir a escucharlos...a un paso tenemos hartas obras de los legendarios Frank Lloyd Wright, Richard Neutra y Rudolph Schindler...y obras de los actuales maestros. En una esquina el Walt Disney Concert Hall de Gehry, al costado la Catedral de Nuestra Señora de Los Angeles de Moneo, a unas cuadras Caltrans de Mayne...mas abajo el Pershing Square de Legorreta (el cual no me gusta ah). Al oeste el Getty Center de Meir, en Santa Mónica las variadas obras de Gehry y Mayne...etc...etc.

La comunidad internacional de arquitectos es realmente pequeña, todos prácticamente se conocen o conocen a alguien que trabaja para alguien que conocen...etc...

Aveces nos olvidamos del enorme potencial que tenemos los estudiantes de arquitectura en Los Angeles de convertirnos en grandes y renombrados arquitectos. 

Ven pues Vane! Tienes que venir a Los Angeles! De hecho te saco a pasear!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que hermoso disenho partiendo de la forma mas simple como la ortogonal, sin embargo su tratamiento de fachadas es espectacular !


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

J Block said:


> El del Walt Disney Concert Hall me parece chevere...con amuerzo en Patina incluído.
> 
> *TP013 Pasadena's Sustainable Transit-Oriented Communities *
> 
> ...



*el de pasadena suena muy interesante ........no lo habia visto. Hay otro q incluye visitas a las oficinas de algunos arquitectos en Culver City entre ellos Eric Owen Moss. Creo q seria otra buena opcion. 
hey Bruno, ya te registraste para la conferencia ? yo lo voy a hacer la proxima semana. El costo de estudiante o recien graduado es como $ 35. Creo q hay q registrarse para la conferencia primero para poder ir a los tours.*


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

J Block said:


> ...........Ven pues Vane! Tienes que venir a Los Angeles! De hecho te saco a pasear!


*hey yo tambien quiero sacar a pasear a Vane.......un dia tu y un dia yo .... vamos a compartir a nuestra moderadora !!*


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Uyyyyy cuidado se puede malinterpreta ah!!!!! HECHO!!!!


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Ciertamente se estan haciendo cosas muy interesantes por esta parte de California, inclusive yo postee algo sobre la Villa de Malibu de Jean Paul Getty. Fascinante.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, que loco ese edificio.


----------

